

SEOS : The Card Counters of the Internet - catalinist
http://www.johnon.com/399/google-las-vegas.html
Google is the casino. Google gives us free stuff, and provides the entertaining environment - the web as Las Vegas. YouTube, Picassa, Google News.. they are the pirate ship, the fountain show, the fake Paris streets of Las Vegas.
======
rms
a good metaphor

